# On site or off site storage



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a client that uses about 3TB of memory to archive 30 days of camera data.
Client is getting proposals to add another 20 HD cameras and really needs to store data for about 60 days for litigation cases.

Im thinking something in the 12 to 15 TB range.

The project is a capital expense, therefore it would be preferred not to have a monthly fee for storage but, if so, it would need to be really cheap. 
I was thinking of how they would handle maintenance issues and realized that they would end up using their maintenance budget. 

Question.
Is anyone here familiar with off site storage?
I have checked out this site for comparisons but am not well versed on the language in that business enough to even use the quote.
Amazon is asking questions like 

Storage, Data Transfer and Data Request.

Would I just need storage, or would I need something else?

Second option would be on site storage, maybe something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=22-122-157

or a Drobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822240105

This is a long time client and I was looking to give him a bit of value added services knowing that other competitors may not be considering the storage requirements as a real problem.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Do they specifically want offsite storage?

If not, then just do option B and get them a network storage device. No subscription or maintenance fee.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Hackster said:


> Do they specifically want offsite storage?
> 
> If not, then just do option B and get them a network storage device. No subscription or maintenance fee.


Thanks, I think that would be the best option looking at almost 2 grand a month to cloud store 12,000 GB of data.

http://www.twinstrata.com/resources/cloud-storage-pricing

Did I do the math right? 

12TB = 12,000GB??


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

jrannis said:


> Thanks, I think that would be the best option looking at almost 2 grand a month to cloud store 12,000 GB of data.
> 
> http://www.twinstrata.com/resources/cloud-storage-pricing
> 
> ...


Close. There are 1024 GB's in a TB, so 12 TB would be 12,288 GB's. The same way as how there are 1024 MB's in a GB.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Cloud storage sounds all great and all, but how in Sam's name are you going to upload 12TB worth of data in a month? If you started at the beginning of the month and uploaded without stopping for 30 days, you would need an upload speed of 500kB/sec. If you started to save your files at any other time during the month, you wouldn't be able to make it without a fast internet upload rate.

I would go for the on-site storage with 12GB of harddrives. The drives will only cost about $600 and the server to put them in...maybe $1000 tops. Much cheaper and it's a 1-shot expense.


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Physical off-site storage is mainly for disaster recovery. Need to ask client if tornado/fire/etc. do they still need camera data? Otherwise Drobo type solution is pretty good.

Also consider extra space as if litigation does occur then that drive gets pulled and sent to lawyers.


----------

